# Utentra



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning, I have been waiting a few days to clean nad have a play with this item










It is marked 220v but someone has clearly re routed the wiring and added an on off switch to it. Anyway, it works as you can see from this short video

  

I tasted the coffee, not sure exactly what to expect but I would say cafetierre style. I did not really buy it for use, more just because I am a sucker!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

You definitely have plenty of cool looking coffee paraphernalia,looking to start a museum collection?looool


----------



## jkftl (Apr 6, 2015)

I just rebuilt a unit like yours from burned-out wreckage of 3. 20 hours of research and labor invested. This one is ivory color. I changed the temperature sensor from 160 to 140 (bad design; responsible for burned element on 2 units). I have extra sensors if anyone wants one. I cleaned all and replaced the main pot o-ring. I cleaned mineral deposits from the pressure relief valve and all the coffee clogs from the basket. The pressure valve in the cap bypasses during operation and establishes the correct pressure for good expresso.

The first cups were bad but that was cleaning chemical residue. The third cup starts to taste like my small 'press' maker. I like that this elegant machine is unique and from the '60s. NOBODY else will have one like it. I also have 2 cup devices to make additional servings quickly. It WILL be used regularly.

These units are changeable 110/220. The switch is essential, has a 'Cycle Finished' light, and is original. Internet adverts show the switch.

John Kessler

Carbonne, France










It is marked 220v but someone has clearly re routed the wiring and added an on off switch to it. Anyway, it works as you can see from this short video

  

I tasted the coffee, not sure exactly what to expect but I would say cafetierre style. I did not really buy it for use, more just because I am a sucker!


----------



## jkftl (Apr 6, 2015)

I would say that your switch is mis-wired. The light should come on when cycle is done.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Morning, I have been waiting a few days to clean nad have a play with this item
> 
> It is marked 220v but someone has clearly re routed the wiring and added an on off switch to it. Anyway, it works as you can see from this short video
> 
> I tasted the coffee, not sure exactly what to expect but I would say cafetierre style. I did not really buy it for use, more just because I am a sucker!


Very "Cult of Skaro" - I think that one is called Sec!


----------



## jkftl (Apr 6, 2015)

jkftl said:


> I just rebuilt a unit like yours from burned-out wreckage of 3. 20 hours of research and labor invested. This one is ivory color. I changed the temperature sensor from 160 to 140 (bad design; responsible for burned element on 2 units). I have extra sensors if anyone wants one. I cleaned all and replaced the main pot o-ring. I cleaned mineral deposits from the pressure relief valve and all the coffee clogs from the basket. The pressure valve in the cap bypasses during operation and establishes the correct pressure for good expresso.
> 
> The first cups were bad but that was cleaning chemical residue. The third cup starts to taste like my small 'press' maker. I like that this elegant machine is unique and from the '60s. NOBODY else will have one like it. I also have 2 cup devices to make additional servings quickly. It WILL be used regularly.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Iam thinking about buying another one. I remember my grind was not as fine as esoresso but not too coarse either. If I get one, Iwill probably overhaul it so we can excahnge notes!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you pair it with the EK?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Which EK, the one I have not bought yet? Have another day of meetings tomorrow so will be thinking this one through in Friday


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

EK can do cafeterie grind????


----------



## jkftl (Apr 6, 2015)

jkftl said:


> jkftl said:
> 
> 
> > I just rebuilt a unit like yours from burned-out wreckage of 3. 20 hours of research and labor invested. This one is ivory color. I changed the temperature sensor from 160 to 140 (bad design; responsible for burned element on 2 units). I have extra sensors if anyone wants one. I cleaned all and replaced the main pot o-ring. I cleaned mineral deposits from the pressure relief valve and all the coffee clogs from the basket. The pressure valve in the cap bypasses during operation and establishes the correct pressure for good expresso.
> ...


----------

